# Airborne Oddities of WWII



## Crazy (Oct 2, 2004)

Feel free to contribute, title pretty much says it all  

I'll start:

Savoia-Marchetti Sm.55:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

i'd say most of the late war german proposals.............


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2004)

The Miles 39b.


----------



## Gemhorse (Oct 3, 2004)

Awesome pic, Crazy!...it appears to be a painting....
Reminds me of the early Horten Bros. 'Flying Wing', predecessor of the Go-229, with push-pull engine and floats....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Blohm und Voss Bv-141


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2004)

Miles 39b


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

How about this, the Flying Pancake.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Some more 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

I also done some research on the SM.55, apparently it was a successful plane


----------



## JCS (Oct 3, 2004)

This is definately the oddest I've seen:

http://www.luftwaffepics.com/lmistel1.htm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Ive seen mistel composites around lots before, they are weird but because both the planes arent weird individually i would call it "the weirdest".


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

there were some strange combinations though................


----------



## Crazy (Oct 3, 2004)

Me-262 Mistel composite:






Blohm und Voss P.170:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Never seen that Mistel before  Blohm und Voss made some weird looking planes...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's some odd French jobs...

Sud-Est SE.100







Arsenal-Delanne 10.C2







Payen Pa.22







Fade to Black...


----------



## Maestro (Oct 5, 2004)

This thing looks weird... I think it's a kind of bomb.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 6, 2004)

It is!

The '109 flies the '88 to the target, drops it, and steers it via a joystick...


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 6, 2004)

This:






A terror induced weapon  

Very nasty indeed  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2004)

it's obviously fake but good all the same.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

I think the next time i get bored i'll doctor a pic like that 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

it is pretty funny.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Uh huh 8) In fact, i will do that now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

i can't wait to see this one...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Well youre gonna have to


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

well come on then, where is it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Its not coming 8) I should get this back on topic, its only a young thread.

Not really weird, but it doesnt look very aerodynamic does it?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

wow that could almost be french......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

What exactly is the purpose a glider of that size going to be though?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

insertion of specail operatives??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

British Target Practice?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 10, 2004)

Bomber interception!




It would be pulled high and (I think it had an assissting rocket) would attack B-17's with its two Mk-108 30mm cannons in the nose.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

but it looks useless..............


----------



## Crazy (Oct 10, 2004)

That HS sign was my photoshop job, from back in the day  


Didn't think you still had it 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

perhaps that's the type of life he leads...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

You know Crazy, i think i remember HS posting that a while back, a long while


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 12, 2004)

How about this?
Focke-Wulf Triebfluegeljager


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2004)

What the....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2004)

didn't you get that from what's his mame's website, the one that posted all the airshow pics..............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 13, 2004)

Yup... Am I in trouble?
CC, it was a VTOL PLane that would rise up and take the bomber Squadrons head-on


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh right thanks 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2004)

Dude look at this


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2004)

man that thing's f***ed up...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Its just wrong...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

Doesnt look airworthy to me....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

The mother of whoever thought of it must have smoked crack when she was pregnant...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

HA.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 15, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> The mother of whoever thought of it must have smoked crack when she was pregnant...



I can't see it...


Email please!


[email protected]


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2004)

or we could just describe it as a 3 engined sea plane and let you imagine what it looks like, i bet you anything you wont be imagining what it actually looks like................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2004)

But then again he might have seen it before..
.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 16, 2004)

Ooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....

You could email it to me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

describe what you think it looks like first.............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm guessing it has three motors...


I DON'T KNOW, YOU RETARDS HAVEN'T GIVEN ANY HINTS!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

you'll think you dreaming if you ever see it, there's no way that thing could fly!!!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 17, 2004)

What's the plane's designation?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

well it's a flying boat...............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 17, 2004)

Would it be the "Caspian Sea Monster"?


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 17, 2004)

thet us a truly monstres............am..........plane ??? boat ???
Akronaplan.


----------



## JCS (Oct 17, 2004)

Heres a hint: Blohm Voss BV141.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 17, 2004)

Ah, I have that for Fs2004...


Very unorthodox and funny looking.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2004)

Woah you can get it on FS2004! _Thats_ the selling point for me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 18, 2004)

i wonder what it's flight charactoristics are............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2004)

Ummmmmm....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 18, 2004)

i bet it turns out to be pretty manouverable............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2004)

No lanc  It probably crabs


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah you're proberly right..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2004)

Take-off must be "interesting"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2004)

STOP PRESS!

It is NOT the Bv.141, its the Blohm und Voss Bv-P.111  Have provided a link for ya GrG 8) This is WEIRDER than the Bv.141  8)

http://www.luft46.com/bv/bvp111.html

8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 18, 2004)

Actually, it's a very stable aircraft, as it was in tests.

The reason it was canceled was that the guns, when fired, were "ported" strangely, making gun fumes (by "ported" I mean the ports were weirdly placed) fill the cockpit, choking the pilot.

It COULD have been fixed, but the Wehrmacht needed an "Eye in the Sky," and the Fw-189 was ready to go.

All my aircraft and scenery are good, with very few exceptions.

If they suck, they get tossed.

In other words, If I have it and it is crap, it's because I haven't tried it out yet...


Why haven't I tried everything?

Most files are manual placement/install, and I have two gigs (two thousand megabytes) of files, the largest being 111mb, while most are around 5-12 megabytes...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ignore my post then...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks like another B&V seplane, except with three, not two engines...


Nothing too odd...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 20, 2004)

Hehe! Mutated catalina alert! WEEWAWWEEWAW!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 20, 2004)

God damnit its all wrong GrG  How can you say it isnt too odd


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2004)

and that thing looks nothing like a catalina................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 20, 2004)

Hell no...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay then... downgrade from (RED) Mutated Catalina Terrorist Warning to (Orange) Similar to a Mutated Catalina Idiotic plane warning.

*Small Print* Mutated airframe warning grade based on (Uncalculated) Terrorist Warning alert grading (US Government, 2001)


----------



## weirdguy (Oct 22, 2004)

How about the Do 635? That was the already strange looking Do 335 with twin-fuselage a la the He 111 Zwilling. Or how about the Russian IS-1 prototype version of the I-153 with a retractable lower wing? Or any of the I-153 biplanes with the jet boosters? They don't necessarily look strange, but to me there is something inherantly wrong with a biplane having jet engines.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 22, 2004)

Found these (model) pics of the IS-1...

http://vvs.hobbyvista.com/ModelGallery/prototype.php


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2004)

> the already strange looking Do 335



the Do 335 is a very good looking plane.....................


----------



## JCS (Oct 23, 2004)

None were built, but this thing is still odd:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2004)

Thats that flying tak thing aint it? 


Ooooooo lanc, do you have any pics of that "invisible plane" the Germans were designing?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2004)

> None were built, but this thing is still odd:



actually they were, i have a picture of one in flight in a book................



> Ooooooo lanc, do you have any pics of that "invisible plane" the Germans were designing?



sorry CC, my only pic's in one of my books.................

and that may sound strange to some of you, an "invisible" plane, but it's true...........

it was a Luftwaffe development during WWI, the entire rear half of the plane, from aft of the wings to the tail section were covered in cellon, a transparent material, the idea being it would appear invisible, i doubt it would have worked, the front half including the bi-plane wings were still visible  it never entered service.............

Linke Hoffman R1.

Crew: 6
Gross weight: 19,845lbs
Span: 105ft 
Length: 51ft
Powerplant: 4x260hp Mercedes engines internally mounted supplying power to two propellers
Armament: 5x7.92mm machine guns
Payload: up to 2,000lb
Speed: 87mph
Ceiling: 12,200ft
Endurance: 4hrs

sorry i don't have any pics but it's damned ugly, bloody tall as well, it doesn't give a height though....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give yiou the Linke Hoffman R1


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2004)

you see what i mean?? it works on the rear half but it's pointless because you can see the front half................


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2004)

Invisible my ass!!!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2004)

well in the air i'll admit the rear half would be hard to see.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2004)

It was WWI... I dont think that being 1/3rd invisible is gonna make that much of a difference over the battlefield...

And besides, surely u wouldnt send up that monstrosity without a fighter escort....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2004)

And even if it was invisible, I dont see the advantage cos its so damned slow anyway


----------



## JCS (Oct 24, 2004)

> actually they were, i have a picture of one in flight in a book................



Well, according to one of mine, the project was abandoned and was never built:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2004)

well i meant it was made, i didn't mean it'd entered service...................


----------



## JCS (Oct 24, 2004)

> i didn't mean it'd entered service...................



I know. I was just saying that a full size one was never made, which i just found out was wrong when I searched around for info on it before.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2004)

it was a good idea though...........................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2004)

I wouldnt say good, but it was certainly original. It would have probably needed several years of development for it to become effective.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Have a look at these P-38 developments I just found.

I like the floatplane


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2004)

> Lockheed P-38 Lightning. The greatest plane ever.



you seriously believe that?? you think it's a better combat plane than modern fighters or concorde even.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Greatness cannot be quantified with statistics. Look at the land rover - on paper its dreadful. And yes, Concorde was damn great, but the P-38 looks better and has Internal combustion engines


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 13, 2004)

What about the Polikarpov I-16? I think that was a biplane and the fastest one ever. Flown by the Soviets, against the German Luftwaffe, the Germans were forbidden to engage this plane in combat as too many pilots were lost to this fighter. Anyone got any photos of it please? Not quite a weird plane but still worth a mention as a speed freak for the image of a biplane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

the I-16 was a monoplane, the chances are you're fering to the I-153, and i beleive the Italain Fait Cr.42 Falco was the fastest combat Bi-plane, also i've heard of german pilots being told to keep away from I-16s in the spainish sivil war, but not I-153s..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2004)

How do you know he aint talking about the I-15 or I-152, which were also biplanes. I would post pictured but evertime i try i get knocked off line


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2004)

he could be, but the I-153 was by far the best known of the 3.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2004)

thank you for that vital contribution to the conversation.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

Welcome; anytime you want random posts of no meaning just ask


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

will do..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Actually I just make em without being asked to


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

although you do need inspiration sometimes..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Nah not really  Sometimes I choose not to make random posts cos it would destroy a discussion...


----------



## rebel8303 (Nov 24, 2004)

How about this? It is Bf-109 Z anf I don't think that it ever flew.


----------



## Hot Space (Nov 24, 2004)

No, it didn't, m8  But you can get it in a Combat Flight Sim and the Fire Power that comes with it would cut a country in half  

Hot Space


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Nov 24, 2004)

rebel8303 said:


> How about this? It is Bf-109 Z anf I don't think that it ever flew.



 

*hides in fear of that plane*


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> How about this, the Flying Pancake.












I actually think the F5U was a good concept. However, they should have made it into a bomber instead of a fighter. The proto fighter version was capable of 430 mph speed using two 1350hp P&W R-2000-7 engines, with the fixed landing gear shown above. Further testing revealed a top speed of 504 mph.

I have my doubts about this design as a fighter, I just don't see how it could roll sufficiently well to dogfight, though it might have made a good bomber interceptor. It could carry 2000 lbs of bombs in the fighter configuration. Scaled up and given either 2 or 4 P&W R2800 engines, it would have made a very fast bomber with a significant payload. And it could take off from very short runways!

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)

I like the flying pancake, even though it looked ridiculous


----------



## rebel8303 (Nov 25, 2004)

Is there a turbine between the two fans? It looks like so.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)

I dont think so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 26, 2004)

rebel8303 said:


> Is there a turbine between the two fans? It looks like so.



No, those are P&W radials, but no prop. There's a driveshaft that goes to the outside and drives the props at the outer edges. This design provides about 20% better cooling flow over the radial than having the prop directly mounted on the crankshaft.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## R Pope (Dec 3, 2004)

Guys, it's the Flying Flapjack, not pancake, and it never did fly, it was broken up after preliminary taxi trials. Just another might-have-been.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

Im SURE its the flying pancake, and it never flew in combat operations but obviously it was being tested.


----------



## Adolf Galland (Dec 3, 2004)

thats because the navy thinks that it's unsafe 2 fly such aircraft


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

Why? It was a stable and effective flying platform, It could be a sort of pioneer for the modern delta wing aircraft we see today.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

> and it never did fly



the picture of it in flight kind of proves it did....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Exactly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

> It could be a sort of pioneer for the modern delta wing aircraft we see today.



the Fairey Delta was the main fore runner of the modern deltas..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Was that before or after the pancake?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

after, and no, the designers took no insparation from the flying pancake..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

But there is the Ho-229....thats gotta be the pioneer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

that was a flying wing, not a delta wing................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

I think that when the B2 Bomber was being designed the Ho-229 was being looked at for inspiration.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

yes it was.............


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > and it never did fly
> 
> 
> 
> the picture of it in flight kind of proves it did....................



Acutally I believe that's the wooden prototype. The actual all-metal F5U prototypes were, I think, never flown or only flew once, and then they were scrapped as the USN was interested in jets.

Again, I think this design had more promise for a high-speed bomber than a fighter.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

even if it flew once it still flew.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah...


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm just surprised they didn't try to fit jet engines to the F5U, it seems they'd fit the design quite well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

It looks like they would have on the face of it - that would have made it similar to the to the Ho-229.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

and it looks like it'd lact the fuel capacity to support an early jet enigne............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Dont see how you worked that one out.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 5, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and it looks like it'd lact the fuel capacity to support an early jet enigne............



??? The volume within that wing is huge. Look at the pics carefully, the wing is quite thick for a lot of its span.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Exactly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2004)

yes but they wouldn't be able to fill that with fuel would they..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Why not, they managed it with conventional monoplanes...


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 7, 2004)

Why not? I mean, no they could not completely fill it, the plane would be too heavy. But there is room for a lot of fuel in that "wing".


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2004)

yes but what i meant was that wouldn't be a hollow wing, there'd be lots of other stuff they'd have to fit in aswell.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

The Gotha Ho-229 never had a fuel problem, in fact it had a very good range. The pancake is similar so theres no reason why it would be less.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

The Gotha Ho-229 never had a fuel problem, in fact it had a very good range. The pancake is similar so theres no reason why it would be less.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

The Gotha Ho-229 never had a fuel problem, in fact it had a very good range. The pancake is similar so theres no reason why it would be less.


----------



## R Pope (Dec 7, 2004)

I should have made myself clearer---the actual, full-sized, full-powered Flying Flapjack never got off the ground. The in-flight pics are of the plywood test vehicle, note the non-retracting gear, and no circular ducts inboard of the props.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 8, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> I think that when the B2 Bomber was being designed the Ho-229 was being looked at for inspiration.



I doubt it. The inspiration, according to designer Hal Markarian, came from an earlier Northrop design; the YB-49 flying wing.


Fade to Black...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chocks away! (Mar 1, 2005)

Hot Space said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we have a queen fan here. I was just listening to Innuendo!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2005)

R Pope said:


> I should have made myself clearer---the actual, full-sized, full-powered Flying Flapjack never got off the ground. The in-flight pics are of the plywood test vehicle, note the non-retracting gear, and no circular ducts inboard of the props.



It never got off the ground by USN decree. They decided they didn't want to pursue any new prop designs - jet power was the rage.

Damn shame, the planes were ready for test and they were ordered destroyed. I can undertand the Navy abandoning the project, but I cannot understand the need to order them destroyed.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## rebel8303 (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe it was considered to be confidential or maybe they just wanted to get us to think of a reason to fill our pathetic lives


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 15, 2020)

The Junkers Ju 287 is my favorite airborne oddity from WW2, largely because its use of forward swept wings presented an unusual sight to ground-based sightseers. The first two prototypes were made by mating the FSW with parts from other aircraft, but the subsequent four prototypes and production Ju 287 were to use the fuselage and retractable landing gear of the Ju 188/288/388. Only the first prototype (with four engines) flew, the second was nearly complete when the Nazis cancelled all bomber programs to focus on the Emergency Fighter Program in late 1944, and the third was under construction when the Soviets overran Dessau. Both V1 and V2 were blown up by the Nazis near the end of the war to prevent them from falling into Allied hands, but the Americans overran Brandis in April 1945 and remnants of the V2 were used in building the EF 131, which flew in the USSR in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)

The pictures haven't been sourced. Please follow our rules. This is my last warning.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 25, 2020)

Blohm und Voss came up with a project for a jet bomber with a W-shaped forward swept wing, the P.188. Info about the P.188 is available at these links:

Blohm & Voss BV P.188.01 Luft '46 Entry 
http://www.luft46.com/bv/bvp188-4.html 
Blohm & Voss P 188 - Wikipedia


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jan 25, 2020)

Burnelli CBY-3






https://alchetron.com/cdn/burnelli-cby-3-efec5f44-4bdb-4f94-ad32-fb5bdfbc1b3-resize-750.jpeg


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 25, 2020)

Anonymous said:


> I actually think the F5U was a good concept. However, they should have made it into a bomber instead of a fighter.


You're idea isn't out there. If it was a bit larger, powered by two R-3350 or R-4360's with a slightly higher aspect ratio (it'd free up more room between the blades) with either an internal weapons bay or external weapons mounts, you could carry a good amount of whoop-ass.


> The proto fighter version was capable of 430 mph speed using two 1350hp P&W R-2000-7 engines, with the fixed landing gear shown above. Further testing revealed a top speed of 504 mph.


The plane never flew other than a hop or two. I'm not sure how they came up with the top-speed estimates, but I remember some figures going even higher than the 504 figure you listed. I'm not sure if they're true, however.


> I have my doubts about this design as a fighter, I just don't see how it could roll sufficiently well to dogfight


Actually, it's compact and has all the mass in the middle. It looks like it would roll very well. That said, I could be wrong.


----------



## WARSPITER (Jan 26, 2020)

Now I know where the different craft for the Star Wars movies came from.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

